# Seeking furs, fur groups and activites, and new friends in my local area.



## GreyWulf (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello to anyone reading this. I live in Freemansburg, Pennsylvania. Im looking for fellow furs in Allentown, Bethlehem, Easton. Anywhere close to me. I am currently unemployed, broke, and pretty depressed. My Mate is doing all he can to keep my mood up but I think I need to get out of the house. He lives in the Midwest currently, that doesnt help me much. If there are any furs near me that would like to get to know me so maybe we can hang out, I would really appreciate it. Any groups I can join, or activities I can go to close to home I would appreciate as well. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 4, 2009)

Anthrocon takes place in PA,
but it's already passed, for this year.


----------



## GreyWulf (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes I managed to save enough money to go. It was worth it. It was my first convention and I had a wonderful time. Now im looking for furs close to home that I can hang out with, as all my local friends from school have moved on.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2009)

aw I wish I could help. Wrong side of the state


----------



## GreyWulf (Aug 5, 2009)

My Mate and I actually want to move to the Pittsburgh area. I never went there before Anthrocon and I fell in love with the city. Hes working to save money and Im looking for work, our ultimate goal is to move in together in Pittsburgh before AC10. Keep in touch if you want Nick, we plan to go out alot after we move in. We could use friends.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 5, 2009)

Try looking up pounced.org. There are plenty of furs near you ^^ just gotta look.


----------



## GreyWulf (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Blue2K im registered there now. Hopefully i will meet people soon. I need to get out of this freakin house.


----------



## Nick (Aug 5, 2009)

GreyWulf said:


> My Mate and I actually want to move to the Pittsburgh area. I never went there before Anthrocon and I fell in love with the city. Hes working to save money and Im looking for work, our ultimate goal is to move in together in Pittsburgh before AC10. Keep in touch if you want Nick, we plan to go out alot after we move in. We could use friends.


 
Sure! That'd be great. I could use some local buddies, too. Everyone else lives too far away.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 5, 2009)

GreyWulf said:


> I am currently unemployed, broke, and pretty depressed.



I may not live near you, but I can sure try and help you deal with the depression if you want. :smile:


----------

